# "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vorab: Ich bin neu hier und habe ja echt überlegt, ob ich mir hier nun Schelte einfangen soll.
Jedoch: Das Problem ist mir wohl bewußt:

Unser Gartenteich in der Terassenfläche angelegt hat eben "nur" 3000l. Sehr zufrieden war ich eigentlich mit dem (wieder) fischfreien Zustand. Die Bepflanzung ist reichlich und abwechslungsreich auch mit Unterwasserpflanzen, bisher haben wir keinen Filter benötigt. Algenblüte im Frühjahr und gut wars, auch mit den vorherigen 3 Goldis drin. In rauer Lage hatten wir hier weniger als 22° minus einige Zeit, und im Frühjahr hatte es trotz eigentlich guter Teichtiefe alle erledigt: auch 8 __ Kröten und 3 Teichmuscheln waren tot.

Ende April wurde mir dann freudestrahlend vom Sohnemann (5 Jahre) die zwei neu angeschafften "Goldis" im Teich gezeigt- langes Gesicht bei Muttern wurde vorläufig wegen dem Kind unterdrückt....
Bei Nachfrage meinerseits wegen der abweichenden Form und der rosa-perlmuttfarbe des einen Fisches mein Mann: " Ach Goldfische hatte die grad nicht im Zoogeschäft, da haben wir die genommen."

DIE sind zwei Kois, jetzt ca. 12 cm groß! 

Sprich nicht gerade für die Kompetenz des Fachgeschäftes!

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Bei steigenden Temperaturen und (ganz neu bei uns) vorsichtiger Fütterung  haben die beiden innerhalb von zwei Tagen bereits aus der Hand gefressen, was die Trennung erschweren wird. 
Zoofachverkäufer nimmt sie "eigentlich nicht" zurück, blablabla.
Mein Vater hat einen groooßen Gartenteich - will sie nie und nimmer, will weiter fischfrei bleiben (Schlaumeier).

So - trotz besseren Wissens habe ich nun einen Biofilter mit vorgeschaltetem UV installiert wegen Fischen und Futter. Klarer ist das Wasser ganz erheblich gegenüber sonst um diese Jahreszeit, die Werte sind gut. 
Noch haben die Kois ja Platz, sind munter und auch schon sichtbar gewachsen.

Mir macht die Fischbeobachtung und Handfütterung ja auch Spaß. Zu meinem Erstaunen ist auch noch keine Pflanze aufgegessen 

Nur wird der Anblick etwas seltsam, wenn die beiden Richtung Endgröße gehen. Der der Teichpflanzen vielleicht dann auch!

Also, kann ich die zwei Exemplare noch eine Weile behalten bei der Größe?
Ich habe Angaben mit 1000 l pro Fisch gefunden, andere erschlagen einen bei unserer Teichgröße in Zusammenhang mit Kois :friede

Sofort abgeben und wohin, verkaufen, verschenken? Was meint Ihr?


Marion


----------



## Aristocat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Nabend, morjien, wie auch immer!
Ich mach mich jetzt garantiert unbeliebt, aber ich glaub nicht, dass Du nur 3 Liter Wasser im Teich hast!?!
Unbeliebt deshalb, weil ich an Deiner Stelle die beiden behalten würde!
Nun bin ich garantiert keine Teichexpertin und an meinem Teich gibts sicher ne Menge zu Mäkeln, besonders wegen dem Besatz. Deswegen lass ich mir aber den Spass nicht vermiesen!
Meine Eltern hatten jahrelang in einem Winzteich 4 Koi´s bis dann der Teich in einem extren kalten Winter bis zum Grund (1.30) durchgfroren war. Da war dann aber auch alles platt.
LG und viel Spass mit den Schmusern!
Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Marion 

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, zwei Koi ist schon OK..... Erst einmal 
Aber stimmt schon, wenn die erst mal Groß sind  

Versuch einfach die Koi abzugeben, hat ja keine Eile und du kannst sie ja auch hier im Forum anbieten 
Oder aber Schaufel in die Hand und los gehts 

Aber wie gesagt, mach dir jetzt im Moment keinen Stress


----------



## robsig12 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Marion,

sehe ich auch so wie Uwe.

Unterschätze aber nicht, dass Du eine "Beziehung" mit den Koi aufbaust, und je später Du die weggeben musst, um so mehr wird es schmerzen.

Oder Du planst jetzt mal einen grösseren Teich, und im Herbst oder nächstes Frühjahr legst Du los.


----------



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Moin moin,

Danke, wußte noch nicht, dass hier auch Angebote eingestellt werden können. Ich muß mich hier erst einmal noch einlesen und informieren, auch bzgl. Fotos einstellen usw., dann könntet Ihr Euch unsere "Terassenpfütze" mal ansehen.

Nee - 3 Liter für zwei Kois sinds nun nicht - ich meinte so ca. 3 Kubik 

Tja, ich werde wohl unserem Kindergarten-Domteur seine handzahmen Kois vorerst belassen. Der kauert mit seinen jungen Gliedern ewig auf der Terassenkante, gibt die Sticks nur einzeln her und versucht dabei noch auf gerechte Verteilung zu achten. Die kommen schon angezischt wenn er ruft und noch nicht in Sichtweite ist. Hammer! rh  

Ist ja wirklich was ganz anderes als Goldfische, auch vom Verhalten her gesehen. 
Gibts die nicht in Zwergformen? 

Teichvergrößerung wächst als Idee in meinem Hinterkopf, aber mein Schatz kriegt ne Kriese..... Wir haben erst im Herbst den Teich umgestaltet/ korrigiert, weil die Pflanzzonen zu abgeschrägt waren und einige Fehler bei der Erstanlage aufgetreten waren.
Andererseits wird nun auf dem Nachbargrundstück gebaut, was bisher ungenutzer Böschungsübergang zur Grenze war ist jetzt eingeebnet - sind 3 Meter nun nach hinten an den Teich dazugekommen. Da kann man eh nur ein Beet anlegen oder so - wer weiß, wer weiß....

Schönen Tag noch

und mal besseres Wetter uns allen - ich  hab Urlaub!


----------



## KOI-Petsch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Also ich würde anfangen zu buddeln


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Marion,

wenn du dich irgendwann entschließt die Beiden zu verkaufen oder zu verschenken, dann stell das doch einfach in den Flohmarkt ein.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Marion

warum hab ich gerade das dumme gefühl, daß du eher an teichvergrößerung denkst als die beiden  fische abzugeben??

*frau* weiß wie es so ist, wenn man erstmal sein herz an die tiere verschenkt hat 

gruß ulla


----------



## Starvalley (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Also ich habe zwei Vorschläge für Dich:

1. Vorschlag:
Schaufel nehmen und Teich vergrößern. Ist jedoch eine sehr stressige Angelegenheit. Nicht wegen der Arbeit sondern wohl eher wegen der erforderlichen Überzeugungskraft gegenüber der Gattin (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung).

2. Vorschlag:
Gib die Kois ab!!! Und das sage ich nicht unbedingt ohne Eigennutz.
Ich begründe wie folgt:

Begründung A:
Ich habe noch Platz im Teich. Zudem ist mir erst vor kurzem ein erkranktes Tier von 40 cm Länge verstorben, was zusätzlich Platz anbietet.

Begründung B:
Nach *nur* vierjähriger kontinuierlicher und hartnäckiger Überzeugungsarbeit habe ich meine Gattin soweit, dass ich nächstes Jahr mit der Teicherweiterung (ca. 40.000 Liter) beginne, welche bis spätestens übernächstes Jahr fertiggestellt sein soll.

Begründung C:
PLZ 57... wo ist das??? Ich habe PLZ 53937, sollte also gar nicht so weit weg sein.

Also, wenn Du sie abgeben möchtest, biete ich mich gerne an. Wenn Du eher an eine Teichvergrößerung denken solltest, so kann ich das bestens verstehen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*



Aristocat schrieb:


> ....
> weil ich an Deiner Stelle die beiden behalten würde!.........
> 
> Nun bin ich garantiert keine Teichexpertin und an meinem Teich gibts sicher ne Menge zu Mäkeln, besonders wegen dem Besatz. Deswegen lass ich mir aber den Spass nicht vermiesen!
> Meine Eltern hatten jahrelang in einem Winzteich 4 Koi´s bis dann der Teich in einem extren kalten Winter bis zum Grund (1.30) durchgfroren war. Da war dann aber auch alles platt.



Hallo Marion, ... 
keine Angst, warum sollten wir Dich zerfetzen. Du hast ein Problem erkannt und suchst nach einer Lösung dafür. 

Du scheinst mit dem Teichvirus infiziert, Dein Mann hat das ganze eingebrockt... also lass Deinen Mann buddeln. Da muss er jetzt durch ! 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach werden hier nur User zurecht kritisiert, die sich dadurch das in nem kalten Winter mal alle Fische "platt" sind Ihren Spaß nicht vermiesen lassen und zur Fischhaltung im Kleinteich raten. 
Mir gehts in erster Linie aber um Lebewesen und erst dann um Spaß ! 

Kurzfristig gibt es sicher kein Problem, aber Ihr solltet für den Winter Eisfreihalter und ggf. (je nach Tiefe) Heizung organisieren. Und nächstes Frühjahr dann den Teich vergrößern ! 

Alternativ abgeben ! 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Marion 

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Wie willst du deinem Kindergarten-Dompteur erklären, das die Koi für den jetzigen Teich zu groß sind 

Antwort vom jun. kann ich jetzt schon sagen: "Die sind doch gar nich zu groß, die haben doch soo viel Platz........... 

Also, lese dich hier ins Basiswissen ein und plane in ruhe einen neuen größeren Teich 
Denn euer jun. hat sich, so wie du schreibst schon mit dem Teichvirus infiziert 
und ihr seit auch noch dran...... 

Bezüglich Probs. haben die anderen ja schon was geschrieben. 
Und ich denke auch das ihr noch ein, zwei Jahre Zeit habt, aber dann muss es schon was werden.


----------



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Ihr anderen Teich-:crazy !

(Hier auch mal endlich Bilder der aktuellen Lage, gemacht nach Filteranschluß und vor weiteren Pflanzungen.)

Wohl richtig diagnostiziert Olli - war eigentlich schon vorher infiziert, bin ständig am kaufen, pflanzen, grübeln, fummeln.... aber ich bin hier im Haushalt ohnehin der totale Gartenfreak, Pferdebesitzerin und Katerversorgerin und selbstständig berufstätig auch noch, suche noch die 10 Stunden Tagesverlängerung, um alles umzusetzen, was ich vorhabe 

Tja, das mit Sohnemann stimmt völlig: "is doch gar nicht zu klein, guck mal Mama, wieviel Platz die haben zum schwimmen und Du hast doch auch einen Filter gekauft!" (jaa!)
Der bisherige Kleinpflanzenteich war OK. Aber frau staunt über die Bereicherung durch DIESE zwei Fische. Wir sitzen 300% mehr am Teich als sonst.
Bloß hatte ich schon ein wenig herumgesurft und war geschockt über die Fehlanschaffung.

Die Konsequenzen sind klar.
=> Die Kois bleiben erst mal. Noch gehts ja. Dann Teich größer oder neues Heim für die Beiden.

@Thomas: ICH bin die Frau des Hauses und die Bekloppte wie oben geschildert - kannst mich bestellen zur Teichvergrößerung, ich helfe Dir auch bei der Überzeugungsarbeit und verbreite Begeisterung . Bloß muß ich das hier mal vorsichtig angehen...., den Göttergatten bearbeiten, Sohnemann hilft, den kriegen wir schon 
Aktuell wäre es noch möglich mit einem Kleinbagger den Teich bis zur Grenze zu vergrößern wegen der Baustelle aber die Außenanlagen dort werden auch im nächsten Frühjahr noch nicht gemacht sein. Die Zeit haben wir noch. Der Böschungsverlauf hinter dem Teich schreit sowieso schon lange nach einem Bachlauf - oder Einlauf von oben durch die zu verlängernde Mauer, dahinter kann man dann auch gut Filter etc. verstecken.

Na, wie ich heute fleißig gelesen habe,  geben andere den zu veranschlagenden Umbaubetrag locker für einen neuen Koi aus. Ich wüßte ja auch schon was für einen weiteren ich dann noch gerne hätte.....

Aber ich bin auch nicht so extrem, die beiden evtl. doch bis über tolerable Grenzen  zu behalten.@ Thomas, wenn Du noch ein bißchen warten kannst. Vielleicht gefallen sie dir ja auch nicht, sind halt 3 Euro-Kois ausm Zoogeschäft - Selektionsware nehme ich an. (Was hab ich denn da eigentlich, so nebenbei gefragt?).

Danke für die Kommentare! Ich werde berichten....und hier gewiss noch viel Unterstützung und Infos finden.

DIE INFIZIERTE

Marion


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*



dröpsche schrieb:


> (Was hab ich denn da eigentlich, so nebenbei gefragt?).



Da hast Du die fuer Euch wohl schönsten Koi der Welt ! 
Und das ist die Hauptsache  

Wolf


----------



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

@Wolf,

ja genau, und auf das Wesen kommt es an, welches eben sehr vereinnahmend ist. Ausgesucht vom Kind, da gibt es eh keine Kritikpunkte. 

Die Überschrift "unerwünschte Kois" stimmt aktuell auch nicht mehr - eher "anzupassender Gartenteich" 

Dein Zitat ist übrigens sehr gut. 

Tschüß

Marion


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Huhu Marion
och sind die knuffig!!
die wirst doch wohl nimmer hergeben???

weißt: so haben hier die meisten angefangen und dann--so nach und nach--wie es der zufall so will....
du weißt was ich hier nicht weitertippsele

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## nico1985 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

hallo, die beiden sehen ja auch fast aus wie Goldfische!!! ich denke für einen leihen nicht zu unterscheiden!!!!!!!!


gruß nico


----------



## Starvalley (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Na selbstverständlich habe ich noch Zeit und warte gerne - für den Fall, dass Du sie doch irgendwann einmal abgeben möchtest.

Gewohnter Maßen - so kenne ich das - verliebt man sich jedoch in die Tiere und vergrößert seinen Teich. Anschließend möchte man mehr und vergrößert noch einmal. Also, wenn vergrößern, dann direkt das Maximum herausholen. Das erspart eine weitere Bauphase und deren Kosten.

Zum Thema "Welche Fische gefallen mir": Ich habe meine Kois damals von einem Kollegen geschenkt bekommen und nicht darauf geachtet, ob sie in meinen Augen schön sind oder nicht. Ich habe sie kennen und schätzen gelernt und mich in sie verliebt. Jedes Lebewesen hat sein eigenes Aussehen und seine eigene Art. Wenn man es kennt, lernt man es schätzen - so meine Meinung. So ist es mir bei unseren Pferden, Ziegen, Hunden, Katzen und Fischen ergangen.

Also, wenn Du sie loswerden möchtest, bin ich da. Wenn Du sie behalten und vergrößern möchtest bin ich ebenfalls da. Würde mich jetzt nur noch der Ort interessieren, um mal zu sehen, wie weit das ganze weg ist (es gibt in meinem Umfeld zu wenig Teichianer mit denen man sich persönlich unterhalten kann).

Ach ja: hatte vorher übersehen dass Du (die Gattin) die Infizierte bist und der Gatte der zu Überzeugende. Sorry. Viel Glück.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## dröpsche (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: "unerwünschte Kois" in zu kleinem Teich, wie solls weitergehen?*

Hallo Thomas,

mit der Vergrößerung befürchte ich, hast Du recht. Bloß müßte dann auch noch das Pflaster ggf. entfernt werden. Wenn ich das aktuell anspreche, hab ich wirklich ein kleines Eheproblem 

Mit der einfacheren Variante wären wir dann so ca bei 10.000 l oder auch was mehr, ja nach erreichbarer Tiefe. Aber selbst dafür muß ich noch ne Weile "Anlauf nehmen". Am besten, ich lass  einfach die beiden Kois wirken..... und wachsen. Dann geht das von selbst 

Ach ja: Wir sind im Sauerland, nebenan sozusagen.

Schönen Tag noch!

Ich muß jetzt mal bei dem Wetter an die frische Luft - der Garten schreit nach Arbeit und Pferd nach Bewegung. Tschüßchen.


Marion


----------

